# Topics > Robotics > People painted and photographed robots >  Shutterstock, stock photography, stock footage and stock music, New York City, USA

## admin

Website - shutterstock.com

youtube.com/shutterstock

vimeo.com/shutterstock

facebook.com/Shutterstock

twitter.com/Shutterstock

linkedin.com/company/shutterstock

instagram.com/shutterstock

Shutterstock on Wikipedia

CEO - Paul Hennessy

Founder and Executive Chairman - Jon Oringer

Chief Information Officer - Hugues Hervouet

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Shutterstock will start selling AI-generated stock imagery with help from OpenAI"

by James Vincent
October 25, 2022

DALL-E

----------

